# Small fixed blade for EDC?



## BigBluefish (Aug 8, 2009)

I've decided I'd like a small (less than 4", preferrably 3-3 1/2") for EDC, usually for wear under a suit jacket. I'm tired of folders slipping out of my pockets, a pocket clip in my jurisdiction screams KNIFE! to every LEO (and bad guy, too, no doubt) and getting a folder out and open in time to make any difference if the SHTF is a doubtful proposition, at least for me. 

In poking around and researching this abit, both half-heartedly for some time, and seriously just reacently, I've decided that what I need / want is a Bud Nealy Pesh-Kabz, with that nifty carry system he offers. Not exactly cheap, but by all accounts it's very well made and about the best thing going for its intended purpose. I'm not a knife-guy by any means, but even I can see he's got some pretty nice and useful blades, and a very versatile sheath system.

Are there any other small-ish fixed blade knives of good quality, and substantially lower cost that I should be considering as alternatives before I cut Mr. Nealy a check?


----------



## JB5 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been EDC'ing this for amost a year now and love it. Quality is excellent. Its a Spyderco Streetbeat, blade is 3.5". I opted for a custome sheath but not needed and they are reasonably priced for the quality.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you can find it, the Bark River Mikro Canadian is small and very nice. The Benchmade Activator is also a nice looking knife.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Aug 17, 2009)

You could also look at the Tiger Knapp from Blind Horse Knives. Here's a review from one of my favorite EDC-oriented blogs:

Small Tiger Knapp

All my best,
Dirty Bob


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 17, 2009)

Dirty Bob said:


> You could also look at the Tiger Knapp from Blind Horse Knives. Here's a review from one of my favorite EDC-oriented blogs:
> 
> Small Tiger Knapp
> 
> ...


 
Hey, that really is a nice little knife. I guess I could have someone make me up a couple of Kydex sheaths for it. Maybe this will hold me over until I can scrape together the money for one of Mr. Nealy's knives. And it would make a great second knife. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## guyg (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe take a look at AG Russell Knives. He has a good selection in many price ranges. You might find something to work until you save the money for that special one.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 19, 2009)

guyg said:


> maybe take a look at AG Russell Knives. He has a good selection in many price ranges. You might find something to work until you save the money for that special one.


 
I periodically check out the A.G. Russel site. He used to have the Boker production version of one of Nealy's designs. But I think it was north of $100. If I'm going to spend that much, I'd rather go for the real article, I think. 

But the site is always worth a look.


----------



## RedLED (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Bud Nealy, you will have a unique knife for sure. Also, Pat Crawford makes some great neck knives.


----------



## bfly (Aug 21, 2009)

I am partial to the Graham Brothers Razel. Of course the price for GB Razel is as much as the Pesh-Kabz. You could always get the CRKT version of the Razel for EDC.


----------



## derrickd803 (Aug 22, 2009)

RAT Cutlery Izula or RC-3 (maybe a little too big) seems like it would fit the bill pretty well
or a Rick Hinderer Flash point


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Aug 22, 2009)

Definitely look at the RAT Izula. It's a tough little knife. The RAT RC-3 is considerably larger, but who knows...it might work for ya.

Izula
RC-3

- Chris


----------



## MemphisMagD (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Small fixed blade for EDC?-Try ecos*

http://www.ecosknives.com/zen/index...Path=3&zenid=4009d7701a2c9e1663a4a90f59ddf7bc

I have one of his small forged knives great quality good price. I carry it in front pocket with the lanyard used as a static line attached to my belt.


----------



## TKC (Sep 5, 2009)

*I am personally partial to small & pocketable fixed blades. My 2 favorite makers for such fixed blades are Charles May & Gene Ingram. I love the Gene Ingram Pocket Hippo, the Charles May Fireant & Handi Scandi.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2009)

The Becker Necker is a nice knife as well.


----------



## The Sun (Sep 7, 2009)

a great underrated, and under-appreciated production pocket fixed blade is the TOPS MIL-SPIE III. CPM 154 blade steel, Paul Bos heat-treat, awesome kydex sheath w/ a rotatable clip, and a black coating that WILL NOT come off. you can have all this for $145


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 8, 2009)

rat izula
spyderco swick
emerson la griffe
hideaway knife


----------



## carrot (Sep 10, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> rat izula
> spyderco swick
> emerson la griffe
> hideaway knife


Agreed completely.

Also, in your price range you should also consider the Bark River knives and Dozier custom knives.


----------



## BigBluefish (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. Kind of put the knife thing on the back burner for a bit, but am looking around again. 

Does anyone have any experience, thoughts about the Al Mar Backup, particularly the little 3.5" hawskbill? I've handled a few Al Mar folders over the years and liked their apparent quality and feel. It looks like the included belt sheath can be worn vertically or horizontally, which would be a plus. Is this correct?


----------



## TKC (Oct 31, 2009)

*I also love the small Scott Cook Owyhee for a pocket fixed blade.*


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Does anyone have any experience, thoughts about the Al Mar Backup, particularly the little 3.5" hawskbill?





I have no experience with that nice but is that really the style that you want? 



+3 for the RC-3.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

Of makers not yet mentioned in this thread, Tom Krein and Lucas Burnley are two guys who make some outstanding small fixed blades. You can check out some examples of their work here:

http://kreinknives.net/home.htm

http://burnleyknives.blademakers.com/


----------

